# YouTube to get $100M upgrade



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hoping to rival broadcast and cable TV, Google plans to spend $100 million to revamp YouTube to include premium channels. YouTube execs say they want people to watch YouTube the same way they watch TV.

More *here*.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Hoping to rival broadcast and cable TV, Google plans to spend $100 million to revamp YouTube to include premium channels. YouTube execs say they want people to watch YouTube the same way they watch TV.
> 
> More *here*.


I thought youtube was suppose to have a new sports type of network for Cricket? I wonder if this will be apart of this new deal?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Will be nice if the revamp enhances the recently added YouTube feature on DirecTV.


----------

